# cheap router bits



## AmericanMaple (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get fair quality low price router bits. I'm a high school kid so my budget is low


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

www.grizzly.com


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Subscribe to Rockler for sale flyers they often have good sales and also woodcrafter they frequently have their more common bits on sale for 5$ each and are decent bits. When they have the sale buy a few. I usually pick up a few roundovers and chamfer bits when I see the sale


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

You'll want to be careful not to get poor quality bits in the process of trying to keep them inexpensive....cheap router bits spinning at 20K RPMs can shed carbide and hurt someone. Buying bits that are too cheap, can be a total waste of money. 

MLCS Woodworking offers a 15 pc set for $39.99 shipped. It's got the most commonly used profiles, and are pretty decent quality. Get 1/2" shanks whenever possible if your router will accept them.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

AmericanMaple said:


> Anyone know where I can get fair quality low price router bits. I'm a high school kid so my budget is low


I have bought cheaper bits many times over. And even with proper care, they still dissapoint.

I moved from bulk kits, to buying a bit as I need it, and just paying the higher price. The better quality bits last much longer, and do a better job. Sure, I no longer have the 18,000 piece set, but the 10 I do have, they were exspensive, but well worth it.

Buy the bit as you need it, that sting from laying down 100.00 for one bit goes away very fast, after you use it.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab using Woodworking Talk


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

*Cheap and expensive bits are night and day!*



oldmacnut said:


> I have bought cheaper bits many times over. And even with proper care, they still dissapoint.


+1
When you ruin a piece in its final steps because of a cheap router bit, you will wish you would have spent the few bucks more for a decent one.

You might get lucky here and there. but if you go too cheap you will be sorry!


----------



## AmericanMaple (Oct 13, 2011)

knotscott said:


> You'll want to be careful not to get poor quality bits in the process of trying to keep them inexpensive....cheap router bits spinning at 20K RPMs can shed carbide and hurt someone. Buying bits that are too cheap, can be a total waste of money.
> 
> MLCS Woodworking offers a 15 pc set for $39.99 shipped. It's got the most commonly used profiles, and are pretty decent quality. Get 1/2" shanks whenever possible if your router will accept them.


Thanks that's exactly what I was looking for


----------



## Jeffk (Oct 13, 2011)

It's hard to answer this question without knowing your intended use. You might start by figuring out how you would use the bits. If it boils down to just a couple of different types of operations (for example, edge trimming, cutting patterns, or cutting rabbits), then you might buy just a few decent bits tailored to your specific needs. I'd much rather have a few quality bits that get a lot of use than a lot of cheap bits that are used infrequently. 

My own rule of thumb is to avoid buying bits until I have an actual pressing need. Then, if this is a one-off kind of situation, I may try to economize. But if I expect to be using the bit in the future, then I try to get best I can reasonably afford. So my bit collection is relatively sparse, but quite nice quality.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

*WELCOME American Maple.*

DO NOT BUY Buffalo brand bits !!!!!!
They are inexpensive and appealing because they come in a pretty good assortment at a cheap price.
I have had them literlay explode on me !!!!
There are indeed fair quality bits to be had in sets at decent prices and are good to get ya started,( Grizzly, as Lola Ranch sugested), but as oldmacnut says, it is best to save yer money and buy quality bits as needed.
I spose yer jist gittin started at this hobby given yer age ?
If i may..NEVER compromise when it comes to buyin yer tools.
Do your research, save your money and allways buy the best you can afford.It will not only pay off in the long run by not having to replace and or repair 'em but you will experience the joy of working with quality tools and be able to produce far better results.
Be sure and show us some of your projects.


----------



## teesytegs (Jun 26, 2010)

Trend router bits are good quality. You will pay for what you get with cutters. Buy the better ones you can stretch your budget to they will last a lot longer.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

+1 MLCS. Decent quality. Free shipping.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Jim West Pa said:


> DO NOT BUY Buffalo brand bits !!!!!!
> They are inexpensive and appealing because they come in a pretty good assortment at a cheap price.
> I have had them literlay explode on me !!!!
> There are indeed fair quality bits to be had in sets at decent prices and are good to get ya started,( Grizzly, as Lola Ranch sugested), but as oldmacnut says, it is best to save yer money and buy quality bits as needed.
> ...


Jim, I was simply providing an answer the the question, "where can I get cheap router bits". It was not an endorsement of the Grizzly brand. That being said, most of my router bits and shaper cutters are Grizzly. There are certainly better quality bits available but in my experience the Grizzly are the best bits for the buck, especially if you are just setting up for a limited run.

Ball bearing guides are prone to failure even on expensive bits. For ploughing or mortising, I use a 1/2" shank because the 1/4 will break off no matter which brand you use if you over stress them. I've had pretty good luck with all things "Freud" also.

Bret


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> Jim, I was simply providing an answer the the question, "where can I get cheap router bits". It was not an endorsement of the Grizzly brand. That being said, most of my router bits and shaper cutters are Grizzly. There are certainly better quality bits available but in my experience the Grizzly are the best bits for the buck, especially if you are just setting up for a limited run.
> 
> Ball bearing guides are prone to failure even on expensive bits. For ploughing or mortising, I use a 1/2" shank because the 1/4 will break off no matter which brand you use if you over stress them. I've had pretty good luck with all things "Freud" also.
> 
> Bret


 Oh, i wasn't dissagreein with ya Bret. I'm sorry if it seemed that way. A LOT o' my router bits are from Grizzly and all o' my shaper cutters are from Grizzly as well.
Grizzly indeed offers some fine cutters and bits :thumbsup:.
I was advisin the young man to stay away from Buffalo brand.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Jim,

No offense taken or given. Just making conversation. 

Although not my most favorite tool, Routers in general can be quite handy as you know. I have and use 4 or five different routers. It also pays not to trust your router bits, I use a fence in addition to a bearing guide when possible. To help prevent bit failure, I find it helpful to make two or three passes, lowering the bit into the wood a little further each pass and the final cut being pretty shallow.

Bret


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

knotscott said:


> You'll want to be careful not to get poor quality bits in the process of trying to keep them inexpensive....cheap router bits spinning at 20K RPMs can shed carbide and hurt someone. Buying bits that are too cheap, can be a total waste of money.
> 
> MLCS Woodworking offers a 15 pc set for $39.99 shipped. It's got the most commonly used profiles, and are pretty decent quality. Get 1/2" shanks whenever possible if your router will accept them.


I have also purchased MLCS bits and I am happy with them.

g


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I take a lot of flak over this, usually until someone tries them but there are a couple of good sources on eBay. I've got several bits from here, including his 6 piece roundover set that has been in service nearly two years now.
http://stores.ebay.com/Super-Carbide-Tools?_trksid=p4340.l2563

I don't buy exclusively from him by any means but have found the stuff he has equivalent to the MLCS brand. You do need to watch him on shipping. He is a bit high on that, especially on onesy-twosy orders. Two other good sources are Heleta Industries and Cripe distributing. Cripe is especially good on spiral bits, about half price of anyone else on 1/2" up or down cuts. Heleta, I don't think know a lot about router bits as their specs are a bit goofy and you need to learn how to read them. Good source for profiles you may want to try although I've found them to hold up surprisingly well. I mean, how long would you expect a $3.00 drawer pull to last doing MDF drawers? Well, mine is at about 15 drawers and going. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> Jim,
> 
> No offense taken or given. Just making conversation.
> 
> ...


We are definately on the same page Bret :thumbsup:
Four or five routers ?!?!?!
Pretty soon you'll be like Norm and change routers instead of router bits :laughing:


----------

